# Orlando timeshares [Sheraton Vistana villages vs the Marriotts]



## Leslee (Aug 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anybody could give me their opinion of the pro's or con's of Sheraton Vistana villages vs one the Marriotts. My family has always stayed at vv. It feels like home to me but my hubby thinks we should try something different. What marriot should we try? You guys are all so knowledgable and I'm addicted to this board!
Thanks
Leslee


----------



## TF865 (Aug 23, 2014)

There are several Marriott options but it helps to know to know what you plan to do for the week and the ages of your kids. I personally love Cypress Harbor which has an excellent kids program with lots of activities. I like Key West feel of the resort which is more spread out and laid back. If you have younger kids then Harbor Lake is what I would recommend with the Pirate Ship pool. This might be best for grade school and younger. Grande Vista is good for the older kids as is Cypress. Lakeshore Reserve is  simply beautiful new resort on the grounds of the JW and Ritz. It has it's own lazy river and access to the lazy river at the JW but it is a little quieter depending when you go. Then of course if you are doing Disney the Marriott World Resort is closest to the park. Sabal Palms is closest to the hotel which is where the main pool complex is located. Lots of activities and things to do. I believe there is a charge for the timeshare guests to use the World Center water Park features of the pool but I am not sure how much. Funny, I have never stayed at any non-Marriotts in Orlando but the only one that I would be interested in trying would be Vistana Villages. I would also love to hear from anyone who has been to both for a comparison.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 2, 2014)

I have stayed at Sheraton Vistana Villages, Marriott Lakeshore Reserve and Marriott Royal Palms. The Royal Palms unit was several years ago. Location was great. Unit was nice but not spectacular. Our Lakeshore reserve stay was a couple years ago. Gorgeous kitchen. Nice furnishings. Fantastic pool. Location, IMO, farther and not as convenient as VV. We chose VV over Lakeshore the year we stayed at VV because we wanted to be closer to the parks. The year we stayed at Lakeshore we had an event at the convention center and Lakeshore was fairly close to the convention center, so that worked best for us. As far as the unit, pool and buildings go, I thought VV was very nice. Probably not as elegant as Lakeshore but not a vast difference.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 16, 2014)

I would try Marriott's Sabal Palms at the World Center if I were you.  It was Marriott's first purpose-built timeshare resort and it is still one of our favorites.  It was beautifully updated maybe five years ago.  We owned there for 23 years and only sold because we bought weeks in Hawaii and we needed to keep the size of our portfolio at a manageable size.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi,
I have never stayed at a Marriott, so can't compare that.
We do love Sheraton Vistana Villages.We have stayed at a couple other 
time shares in Orlando and each time we had wished we had stayed at VV. So much that we had to go over there for lunch during the week. I don't think
we will go back to Orlando and not stay at VV.
Sue


----------

